# Snake surprise signals stop work



## holes (Feb 27, 2010)

*Published On:* 2-27-2010
*Source:* The Cairns Post

Workers had to put the brakes on an insulation job yesterday after finding a large python in the roof of a Cairns house.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## holes (Feb 27, 2010)

As if these insulation guys didnt have enough to worry about thanks to government stuff ups and shonky businesses giving them a bad name, now they have to stop work because of a beautiful and natural pest controller (lol)


----------



## misssullivan (Feb 27, 2010)

Hahaha i have a family friend who does roofing in QLD and comes across snakes all the time he thinks its cool lol


----------



## Renagade (Feb 28, 2010)

is the snakes name peter garret?


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Feb 28, 2010)

Nice work Rohan - Yet another successful ERD course attendee


----------



## Origamislice (Feb 28, 2010)

excuse me if i'm incorrect, but i thought that water pythons like water... Why would the wet weather be driving them inside?


----------



## holes (Feb 28, 2010)

you are correct , the water python is australia's most aquatic python, but however is not fully aquatic. I think you will find the comment in the article was a generaql comment relating to the amount of removals this particular guy has had this week here in cairns.

either way its a beautiful looking specimen, dont you agree


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 28, 2010)

I hate getting into roofs or under houses to get snakes .............not just from the limitation of space ..but SPIDERS ................nice callout love water pythons .....thats why I own some of my own


----------



## Dar1stheory (Mar 1, 2010)

Hmm, this one's interesting, further down the line in the Cairns Post archives...

Cairns snakes alive - Cairns Photo Galleries | cairns.com.au

Surely not the most appropriate way to catch a home invading python...? But they're referred to as snake handlers? 

Or is that like how I'm a snake handler because I've held mine?


----------



## holes (Mar 2, 2010)

yeah i saw that one aswell , using a fishing rod and rubber mouse. im sure its the same everywhere, there are snake handlers and then there are snake handlers. Cairns has several snake catchers who frequent the local paper , but if you look back through the archives its easy to tell which ones are the professionals and which ones arent. 

have a look back and see if you can tell which ones are the snake lovers and which ones are doing it professionally and which are not


----------



## Chris1 (Mar 2, 2010)

haha, Hiss Off Reptile Removals, thats hillarious!!


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Mar 2, 2010)

Just to clarify - we trained Rohan, not those last two "Snakehandlers!". Why are DERM all over hacks who have no idea what they are doing? They've got their photos, their names, and their admissions that they were doing something illegal...


----------



## holes (Mar 2, 2010)

I have to agree with jonno, so many times we see articles about snakes caught by untrained , unlicenced people who have no idea and infact do use illegal and inhumane ways of catching etc just have a look through the cairns post archives i think you will find that only 2 of the pics are of reputable and professional removalists, the rest (and this is only my personnal opinion) are perhaps trying to make a hero of themselves, i am sure that all the snake catchers out there that are professional with the way inwhich they conduct business have the snakes best interests at heart. DERM should be keeping a close eye on the ones which are just doing for the money or the status. I know of 1 guy here in cairns who transports the snakes he removes in wire mesh boxes and i dont agree with that at all.


----------



## lizardjasper (Mar 2, 2010)

Gorgeous python! We have one, or HAD one, living in our roof. He seems to have disappeared, and now the rats have come back.


----------

